# "puxar o tapete"



## samanamark

Oi, gente!

Eu queria saber o que significa "puxar o tapete"
Conhecem uma expressão equivalente em espanhol?

Obrigada


----------



## Mangato

*Tirar de la manta*, significa poner al descubierto cosas o situaciones cómplices.
Es lo que suelen hacer los delincuentes cuando se sienten traicionados o abandonados por sus cómplices, y van a quedar como _chivos expiatorios_. El detenido amenazó con *tirar de la manta. *Por favor confirmen si *puxar o tapete* significa lo mismo

También se utiliza *mirar debajo de la alfombra.* Esta frase significa indagar en lugares habitualmente ocultos

Bom día e melhor fim de semana

MG


MG


----------



## samanamark

MUITO OBRIGADA, MANGATO


----------



## Vanda

Não, Mangato, não é o mesmo. Puxar o tapete de alguém é prejudicar a pessoa, agir de modo traiçoeiro para derrubar a pessoa, por exemplo, de um cargo numa empresa, ou em qualquer outra situação. Tirar o chão da pessoa, deixá-la sem onde pisar. 


> correm jogos de poder, intrigas, fofocas, distorções na comunicação e boicotes com o objetivo de destruir, esmagar, expulsar, "puxar o tapete"...de quem?


----------



## samanamark

Oi, Vanda!

Vou escrever o contexto:

Quando a doença nos visita, convidando-nos a ter olhos e ouvidos de discípulo, uma das virtudes que nos desafiam é a _paciência_.
Dias e dias de cama.  Semanas de recuperação.  Meses de retorno à saúde.
É como se o universo tivesse *puxado o tapete* e lhe dissesse:
-Sossegue!  Você precisa parar um pouco.  Deixe que os outros cuidem de você e de seus afazeres.  Depois você retorna.  Renovado e cheio de lições.

Você acha que podemos dar o mesmo sentido?

Obrigada!!!!


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Vanda. Isso aquí conhece-se por " _le están moviendo la silla_" Estanlhe a mover a cadeira. Também _segar la hierba debajo de los pies_.

Pero no veo que tampoco este significado encaje mucho en el contexto

MG


----------



## Vanda

_dias e dias de cama.  Semanas de recuperação.  Meses de retorno à saúde.
É como se o universo tivesse *puxado o tapete* e lhe dissesse:_

Sim, é isso mesmo, o universo conspirando contra a pessoa, tirando-lhe o chão, fazendo-a cair. Afinal dias e dias de cama, semanas de recuperação e meses até voltar até ter saúde de novo é desestruturar a pessoa, é tentar derrubá-la e tirar o chão firme em que a pessoa pisa.


----------



## chay73

En Perú diríamos: "moverle el piso a alguien" o "cerrucharle el piso a alguien"


----------



## salteña

chay73 said:


> En Perú diríamos: "moverle el piso a alguien" o "cerrucharle el piso a alguien"


más bien serrucharle el piso, o también serrucharle las patas de la silla o simplemente serrucharle las patas (de serrucho, herramienta de carpintería usada para cortar madera)

En Uruguay, en el contexto de Samanamark, diríamos "mover el piso". "Serruchar las patas", aunque parecido, se aplica mejor cuando el objetivo es perjudicar a alguien, especialmente cuando se desean las ventajas del otro.


----------



## Ediroa

¿Podría traducirse como "poner la zancadilla"?


----------



## salteña

Hola Ediroa: Qiuzá en el contexto de Samanamark pueda usarse esa expresión, aunque en Uruguay decimos "hacer una zancadilla". De todos modos hay que ser cuidadoso con el uso de localismos en las traducciones. Yo diría  "Es como si el universo te hubiera desequilibrado y te dijera: !Tranquilo!"


----------



## samanamark

WOW!!!

essa é muito boa!!!

Obrigada!!!!





Vanda said:


> _dias e dias de cama.  Semanas de recuperação.  Meses de retorno à saúde.
> É como se o universo tivesse *puxado o tapete* e lhe dissesse:_
> 
> Sim, é isso mesmo, o universo conspirando contra a pessoa, tirando-lhe o chão, fazendo-a cair. Afinal dias e dias de cama, semanas de recuperação e meses até voltar até ter saúde de novo é desestruturar a pessoa, é tentar derrubá-la e tirar o chão firme em que a pessoa pisa.



EXCELENTE!!!!

COMBINA MUY BIEN CON LA PLUMA DEL AUTOR!!!


gRACIAS!!!!!




salteña said:


> Hola Ediroa: Qiuzá en el contexto de Samanamark pueda usarse esa expresión, aunque en Uruguay decimos "hacer una zancadilla". De todos modos hay que ser cuidadoso con el uso de localismos en las traducciones. Yo diría  "Es como si el universo te hubiera desequilibrado y te dijera: !Tranquilo!"


----------



## Ediroa

¿Qué tal algo más poético como "_es como si el universo conspirase en tu contra_"?




PD. Aquí también se dice hacer/poner la zancadilla


----------



## salteña

Me parece perfecto.


----------

